# East Fork Stripers



## Juggler21 (May 9, 2017)

Fishing for crappie and caught a striper, which surprised the heck out of me. Had a great time bringing him in the boat with my light tackle and not net. How common are they and how big?


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

funny, the same happened to me 'years' ago... those fish hit a lure like they mean it. I was using small curly tail grubs 1/16-1/8" weight. Havent fished the lake in long time either..lol They call it the dead sea. How did you do crappie fishing? it use to be really good, as for bass thats another story.


----------



## Juggler21 (May 9, 2017)

robistro said:


> funny, the same happened to me 'years' ago... those fish hit a lure like they mean it. I was using small curly tail grubs 1/16-1/8" weight. Havent fished the lake in long time either..lol They call it the dead sea. How did you do crappie fishing? it use to be really good, as for bass thats another story.


Not good. Caught six, but only one big enough to keep.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Juggler21 said:


> Not good. Caught six, but only one big enough to keep.


Oh well, I guess the stripers added some excitement


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

robistro said:


> funny, the same happened to me 'years' ago... those fish hit a lure like they mean it. I was using small curly tail grubs 1/16-1/8" weight. Havent fished the lake in long time either..lol They call it the dead sea. How did you do crappie fishing? it use to be really good, as for bass thats another story.


I thought Caeser creek was the dead sea?


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

catmando said:


> I thought Caeser creek was the dead sea?


 forgot about that sea. yep its dead too. Ohio is the dead sea of fishing. TOUGH bass fishing in No Hio rivers are good for smallmouth though. they put up good fight no matter what size always fun to catch. Lakes are tough. Be nice if odnr put some of our fishing license money back into these lakes. I'd pay an extra fee if I knew it was going back into a fishery program that worked.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Both CC and EF are great fisheries that the DNR most certainly dump money into. Easy to fish? As good as TN reservoirs? Not even close. They're tough to figure out, but when it happens they are magical. EF has stellar crappie fishing and large hybrid striped bass (and millions of schoolies and white bass) and CC has the next state record Muskie swimming around in it. 50's get pulled at least once a year. Money from licenses go into both programs. I'll be the first to admit though, you have to put some serious time in to hit those days. It ain't every day, that's for sure.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

That lake is my primary source for catfish bait in the summer. Those waters boil with shad. I can’t say I’ve had great success fishing it, so I understand the comments that it’s the dead sea. However, I know people who’ve had great success (primarily in the spring and fall), but they fish it a lot and know it well. It takes time, persistence and patience to unravel its secrets. They love hearing people calling it the dead sea. Lol.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

East fork was an excellent crappie lake until about 3 years ago. I went there and the lake had dead, stinking crappie and carp all over the shore. The lake had done its fall turnover too quick and Mass numbers died due to lack of oxygen. Prior to that, it was My favorite crappie lake in SW Ohio. Seems like it would have recovered from that, but I guess not,


----------



## palinder (Sep 19, 2014)

East Fork is an awesome hybrid striper lake. Like anything else, it can also be hit or miss. If it's "hit", it's awesome. Fish out in front of the public swimming beach in the heat of the summer, either early morning or evening (after 5pm, which is my preference). Fish a live shad (ideally 4-5 inches) right below the boat about 10-15 feet down. When they hit, there's no mistake. For artificial baits, use a blade bait, jigging spoon, crank bait, Alabama rig, jigging spoon, top water when they're busting/chasing shad on the surface for an absolute blast.


----------

